#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-12
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-08
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox> j'ai vu que tu m'a call
<septox> je suis la
<septox> je te fais signe
<ongolaBoy> yep...
<ongolaBoy> en fait je n'avais plus de num de toi du cmr
<septox> je dois "balyer les bouteilles casees" ici
<septox> lol
<ongolaBoy> j'imagine
<septox> uhmm il a mm change
<septox> je te le send pas SMS
<ongolaBoy> c'était par rapport au dernier mail que je t'ai envoyé au sujet de la désactivation là
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas si tu avais eu le temps mais ça semble être trop tard now :(
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-10
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: morning
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i hope that you not forget me
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i talking about wheezy mirror
<ongolaBoy> c toi qui est parti dans l'aprem alors que je te cherchais :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: no i was there until the rain was over
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: :)
<ongolaBoy> comment ça ?? il y a eu une coupure en fin d'aprem et c minette que j'ai vu en salle serveur :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: yes at that time i was in my office
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i was going after the third light break
<ongolaBoy> bon..
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas
<ongolaBoy> je vérifie d'abord mes logs
<ongolaBoy> je ne vois vraiment pas où se trouve le problème
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu as essayé de lancer depuis l'internet ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: know
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i'm going to try now
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: et ça donne quoi ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: it walking well when i'm try to get it at internet
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i have an idea
<ongolaBoy> «it's working» instead of «it's walking»  ;)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: you can give me wheezy mirror in external hard disk an ...
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: allo
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: it's over?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: allo
<ongolaBoy> oui
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: slt
<ongolaBoy> bjr
<ariabbas> ..
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: c'est ta chance.. j'étais nette devant la fenêtre quand tu es arrivé ^_^
<ongolaBoy> bon.. mais je pars bientôt
<saoungoumi> ok bonne soirée
<saoungoumi> je suis en train de voir les bienfait de irc!
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas c'est un espace utile
<ongolaBoy> du moins pour moi
<saoungoumi> slt demskink
<demsking> saoungoumi: utilise la touche tab: ça t'évites de faire des fautes d'orthographe sur le nom des utilisateurs !
<saoungoumi> lol
<saoungoumi> demsking:
<saoungoumi> tu fais quoi ici
<saoungoumi> ?
<demsking> j'y suis presque tous les jours
<demsking> saoungoumi: toi... tu fais quoi ifi
<saoungoumi> tu semble oublier que je suis ton grand frère sur Linux
<saoungoumi> respecte tès doigts
<saoungoumi> !
<demsking> ou est le rapport !?
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-11
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: tè là ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: hello
<septox> .
<septox> je suis "online" now
<septox> il a fallu du temps
<ongolaBoy> septox: courage.. j'imagine un peu avec nos réseaux :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je viens de rentrer
<septox> ah now la c'est stable
<septox> ca va
<septox> je me ratrappe (ds la lecture des mails bizarres) :D
<ongolaBoy> ah.. oui qu'ils sont  bizarres :D ... Y a quelqu'un dont j'aimerais vraiment pas être à sa place
<septox> pas facile la vie
<demsking> ariabbas: Salut
<demsking> ariabbas: que saoungoumi check ses mails
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-12
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: bjr
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-13
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bye
<ongolaBoy> .
<simplice_ndere> ongolaboy: salut. sa alors tu es connecté encore a cette heure!
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> septox:hi!
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-06
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
 * indy21 doit présenter la communauté à polytech vers 12h30
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok..je dois certainement connaitre quelques têtes là-bas .. :)
 * indy21 est en pleine réunion et doit bouger ds 20 min. :-D
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: alors .. cette conf à polytech ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'était juste une prez
<indy21> mais c'étai bien
<indy21> bcp de kestions posées
 * indy21 se dit : "C'est pas facile!"
<indy21> ils souhaitent qu'on dirigent des ateliers techniques
<indy21> ongolaBoy: mais bon j'ai rien promis, je leur ai proposé de s'inscrire dans la mailing-list(que j'ai presenté un peu) et qu'il nous balance des sujets
<ongolaBoy> ok; c'est bien
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je pense qu'il faudrait qu'on se commence un peu à se réunir coe max l'avait proposé pour des petites formations pratiques entre nous.
<indy21> faut enlever le "se"
<ongolaBoy> indy21: yep.. on peut commencer ce samedi. on ferait même 1 install party de debian ;)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, il y a 1 étudiant de ngoa ekelle qui était là samedi dernier qui est très intéressé pour les ateliers pratiques du samedi
<indy21> ongolaBoy:+1
<ongolaBoy> et comme je prévois aller travailler à l'école normale samedi en fin de journée, ceux qui seraient encore chaud pourraient continuer avec moi là-bas :)
<indy21> d'accord
<indy21> bref une install party ubuntu et debian koi?
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-07
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> warrens: welcome :) . tu n'utilises plus chatzilla à ce que je vois ;)
<warrens> lol, non
<warrens> big brother! :)
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<septox> .
<septox> hi
<septox> warrens: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<warrens> yep!
<warrens> septox,  il parait que ongolaBoy surveille ceux qui se connectent par chatzilla aujourd'hui
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<ariabbas> warrens: dc ongolaBoy est devenu un bot alors :)
<warrens> ariabbas,  massa, un bot big brother
<septox> ah ok
<septox> sorry j'avais pas la fenetre devant moi
<septox> je voulais fixer un meeting de coordination Ubuntu-cm pr ce jeudi
<ongolaBoy> ok.. quelle heure ?
<warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> 12h-13h TU pour moi m'arrangerait
<septox> okay pr moi
<septox> je vais faire un mail aux concernes (et faire un meeting sur le loco-directory)
<warrens> .
<septox> et d'ici ce soir envoyer les points que j'aimerais qu'on discute
<ongolaBoy> bene
<septox> j'avais pensé aux personnes suivantes : ongolaBoy, indy21, christmat, ariabbas, elSovo, Romeo, Julius
<septox> j'ai oublié quelqu'un ?
<warrens> Izane?
<indy21> septox:swell?
<indy21> septox:arsene? (oublié son pseudo)
<septox> ah ok izane et swell
<septox> ah oui arsene egalement
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je peux prévenir les gars de polytech pour la journée de samedi ? y a une heure de début?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok . disons 13h
 * indy21 ferait alors le wiki pour ça.
<ongolaBoy> j'espère que ce n'est pas plus de 10 personnes à polytech. je n'aimerais pas qu'on soit trop nombreux
<ongolaBoy> d'ailleurs faut qu'on commence à réfléchir à d'autres lieux pour se retrouver.. l'AUF ne doit pas être le seul endroit
<indy21> izanefg a proposé chez lui
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<septox> les gars vous pouvez mettre les rencontre sur le loco-direcoty ?
<septox> i bek , faut qu'on sente que la communaute vit
<ongolaBoy> t'inquiète ;)
<septox> .
<ancel> ongola !
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-08
<septox> .
<indy21> .
<septox> indy21: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<septox> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/2406-ubuntu-1304-release-party-in-yaound%C3%A9-reloaded/
<indy21> septox:+1
<septox> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/kmer/591/detail/
<septox> .
<adamou_> c cool d´être de nouveau en ligne. Salut tout le monde
<adamou_> Ongolaboy, tu es la?
<ongolaBoy> adamou_: salut
<ongolaBoy> parfois
<ongolaBoy> adamou_: dis donc.. ça fait un bail hein .. :)
<adamou_> laisse, je suis quelque part en brousse, sans net, tu voit un peu le tableau
<adamou_> j´ai raté la release du weekend, je l´ai appris tardivement par un pot
<ongolaBoy> adamou_: ok.. en tout cas, il y aura toujours des gens à l'univ de ndéré si jamais tu veux quelque chose sur ubuntu ;)
<adamou_> c sur, au fait la 13.04, tu as une iso
<ongolaBoy> il doit y en avoir là-bas
<ongolaBoy> je ne suis plus à ngaoundéré
<adamou_> ha ok
<adamou_> alors il me faut un contact a ndere
<ongolaBoy> adamou_: voilà ton contact pour ndéré qui vient de se connecter... j'ai nommé ariabbas  :)
<septox> .
<septox> adamou_: welcome back
<septox> that is great to read you aigain
<ongolaBoy> adamou_: voilà ton contact pour ndéré qui vient de se connecter... j'ai nommé ariabbas  :)
<adamou_> ongolaboy, merci
<adamou_> ariabbas, bonjour
<ariabbas> bjr adamou_
<adamou_> J´esper que tu va bien?
<ariabbas> tres bien merco
<adamou_> c´est pour savoir si c´est possible d´avoir une iso de ubuntu 13.04
<ariabbas> merci je voulais dire :)
<ariabbas> oui oui tres possible
<adamou_> ok
<ariabbas> ou ete vous actu ?
<ariabbas> adamou_: ou ete vous actu ?
<adamou_> Bon, moi je suis en ville mais j´ai un contact à l´AUF
<ariabbas> adamou_: du moins pour avoir l'iso venez a l auf vous me trouverez
<ariabbas> adamou_: si vous avez la possibilité de connecter sur le réseau de l universite, suivez ce lien
<ariabbas> http://iso.univ-ndere.cm/ubuntu/raring/desktop/
<adamou_> ariabbas: ok, je me renseigne un tout petit peu, je vous tiens informé de l´option que je vais prendre
<ongolaBoy> septox: pourquoi acherv a mis le groupe ubuntu-cm-user comme admin sur launchpad ? maintenant tout le monde reçoit les demandes d'approbation
<adamou_> ariabbas: apobat est à l´AUF et peut revenir avec l´iso pour moi
<indy21> ariabbas: heu http://iso.univ-ndere.cm/ubuntu/raring/desktop/ ne passe pas chez moi hein...
<ariabbas> indy21: :) sa ne passe que dans le rsx de l universite
<ariabbas> indy21: a l exterieur c est pas ouvert  :)
<indy21> ariabbas: pas grave. mais un jour ca passera. :-)
<septox> .
<ariabbas> indy21: en fait c est un la politique adopte par l univ
<ariabbas> indy21: il y a des service visible a l exterieur coe http://www.univ-ndere.cm http://courriel.univ-ndere.cm http://ju2013.univ-ndere.cm ...
<ariabbas> indy21: et d'autres coe le miroir et ... ne sont pas visible de l'exterieur
<ariabbas> indy21: pb de bandwich
<adamou_> ariabbas: Merci et à plus,
<adamou_> ongolaBoy: Merci encore, jai tou tes contact je te tien informe
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
 * acherv_ vous salue tous
<ariabbas> nous egalement :) nous vous saluons
<acherv_> ariabbas, lol
<ariabbas> .
<septox> salut salut
<ariabbas> . Slt
<acherv_> .
<septox> hi
<septox> dis tu as encore recu des mails d'approbation ?
<ariabbas> moi si
<acherv_> septox, yeah
<acherv_> septox, even now
<septox> yemale !
<septox> je vais encore look ca qd je serais a la piol
<septox> a+
<acherv_> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> salut coco1
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux voir l'arhive des discussions du jour http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/08/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<coco1> salut ongolaBoy
<coco1>  Merci pour la démarche de connexion
<acherv_> coco1, hi
<coco1> hi, acherv_, je suis malheureusement sur +ieurs machines :-(
<acherv_> ongolaBoy, tu es la?
<clauzan> slt
<ongolaBoy> clauzan: salut
<coco1> salut clauzan:
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-09
<limbe> bonjour
<septox> bjr
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: board
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ongolaBoy> septox: heu.. ok.
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: today tu n'es pas belge ;)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: apparement non. j'ai fait petit detour :)
<septox> .
<warrens> hi all
<simplice_ndere> warrens: hi
<warrens> simplice_ndere: y'a la forme?
<simplice_ndere> warrens: je vais bien
<warrens> ok, cool
<indy21> simplice_ndere: ca se passe ici : #ubuntu-cm-board
<warrens> simplice_ndere: merci, j'y suis deja
<simplice_ndere> indy21: okay
<septox> simplice_ndere: tu es tjrs a ndere ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: non.. il est à yaoundé maintenant :)
<septox> ah ok
<septox> mais lepseudo est reste hein
<simplice_ndere> septox: je suis plus a ndere :)
<simplice_ndere> septox: mais j'ai quand meme conservé le pseudo
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-10
 * acherv vous salue tous
<septox> .
<acherv> .
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> coco1: hi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Allo Allo
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: yep
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: la page résultante ne sera-t-elle pas trop lourde ? en tout cas c'est pas mal quand même :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: les images sont de l'ordre de qq 40Ko
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ariabbas> **
<ariabbas> Est ce normal de le Microblogage #ubucm ne s affiche pas sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/
<ariabbas> Du moins j ai remarqué cela depuis un certain temps :)
<dhad> Slut ariabbas et merci pour l'iso de ubuntu 13, j l'ai recu.
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-11
<acherv> indy21, hi
<indy21> hi
 * acherv hope this space going to be full today
<indy21> on l'espère aussi
<acherv> .
<indy21> .
 * acherv est surpris de voir personne
<ongolaBoy> acherv: il n y a qu'une seule personne ici pour le moment :)
<acherv> ongolaBoy, ah bon?
<acherv> ongolaBoy, Du courage man
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ongolaBoy> .
<acherv> simplice_ndere, hi
<simplice_ndere> acherv: hi
<acherv> simplice_ndere, cmt tu vas?
<simplice_ndere> je vais bien et toi?
<simplice_ndere> indy21 est deja la
<acherv> bien
<acherv> a plus je vois sortir la
<acherv> ongolaBoy, bcp de courage
<simplice_ndere> ok
<simplice_ndere> deja 14heur et on est que 3?
<simplice_ndere> on commence?
<simplice_ndere> ça fait 1h de temps que nous avons commené
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<simplice_ndere> hi
<indy21> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> fin par ici :) ou presque
<ongolaBoy> pas très nombreux mais bon ce fut sympa et bien
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-05
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ..........
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ariabbas: hi
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-06
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> SVP lequel de ces logos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Logo est celui de notre team ?
<indy21> hi
<indy21> ariabbas : ping
<ariabbas> yep indy21
<indy21> ariabbas : juste besoin que tu partage l'event dans le groupe facebook : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/2801-yaound%C3%A9-release-party/
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> SVP lequel de ces logos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Logo est celui de notre team ?
<ariabbas> je voudrais faire des auto-collants pour la release de Ngaoundere ;)
<ariabbas> ok je crois que j'ai la reponse ;) c'est celui de la page https://www.facebook.com/groups/101067719977792/
<indy21> ongolaBoy: hi. il faudrait poster l'event avec le compte twitter de ubucm. :-)
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-07
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Quel est la difference (particularité) entre *Verified LoCoteams* *LoCoteams* ? cc http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: les verified ont été évalués par un comité au cours d'une réunion sur IRC
<ongolaBoy> en gros ça atteste que c'est une loco qui a des activités concrètes et des objectifs bien définis chaque année
<ongolaBoy> une communauté vivante, des actions visibles sur les espaces publics, des projets mis en place ,etc
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> on y arrivera un jour ;) avant l emergence je crois bien :D
<Heritier> Bjr les Gars
<Heritier> ariabbas, ongolaBoy, c'est bon, Fred
<ongolaBoy> Heritier: salut ;)
<ongolaBoy> bienvenue par ici
<ongolaBoy> comme expliqué .. il y  a plusieurs salons ici
<ongolaBoy> généralement .. pense à un projet libre/open source et à coup sur il y a un salon : #linux , #python #debian , ...
<ongolaBoy> il y a des salons par communauté .. ex: #ubuntu-cm , #ubuntu #ubuntu-fr ...
<ongolaBoy> donc ici c'est pour les utilisateurs d'ubuntu camerounais et/ou au cameroun
<Heritier> ok, compris
 * indy21 regarde seulement... et attend ongolaBoy. :-D
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> le gar de BANGUI est là cool ;) et c'est un Heritier en plus :)
<Heritier> ;-)
<ariabbas> voila la premiere question que tu peux commencer par poser ... j imagine Comment la communauté ubuntu-cm a été crée jusqu'à la figuration dans le loco directory http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/. Si c'est cela alors ongolaBoy peux nous dire quelque chose :)
<indy21> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: pour ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: le compte twitter ubucm
<ongolaBoy> done...
<ongolaBoy> je suis allé fouiller un mail de 2011 pour retrouver le mdp :)
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> heu atelier openstack c'est pour samedi?
<ongolaBoy> non mais je retweete quand même :)
<indy21> lol.
<indy21> j'espère que ariabbas a déja publié dans facebook aussi.
<ariabbas> indy21: pour lz release de yaoundé ? oui ;)
<indy21> ariabbas: ok. thanks.
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-08
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-09
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> hi
<septox> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: hi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on se pointe demain à quelle heure ?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: heu.. tu avais encore mis quelle heure pour le début stp ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy:10h
<ongolaBoy> disons 9h
<ongolaBoy> je serais là à 8h en tout cas; j'ai du travail à effectuer
<indy21> ok.
<indy21> de toutes les façons il faudra être là tôt avec les entrainements.
<ongolaBoy> ok
<septox1> .
<coco> ..
<coco>  Bonsoir les ubunteros
<IzaneFG> Bonsoir coco :)
<coco>  (y)
<ongolaBoy> coco: c'est comment ?
<coco>  Je suis là, par la grâce de DIEU, je vais bien ongolaBoy: et toi ?
<coco> #Désolé pr réponse tardive, long sms à rediger pr un support ;-)
<coco> ..
<ongolaBoy> ça va assez bien de mon côté
<ongolaBoy> il y a la release demain au CNF
<coco>  Ah oui, je sais, mais ma petite soeur a perdu sa belle soeur et j'ai même Conférence Mensuelle à la JAPE, donc je m'excuse pour cette absence forcée...  Je compte bien sur le Rapport détaillé et les Supports de Présentations que je suis sûr de retrouver archivés quelque part dans les espaces à la disposition des membres d'Ubuntu-CM
<coco>  :-)
<coco> ..
<ongolaBoy> hum.. on verra bien..
<ongolaBoy> pas évident de travailler dessus surtout ces derniers temps
<ongolaBoy> mes condoléances
<coco>  Merci, j'ai dû me déplacer pour visionner un peu...
<ongolaBoy> allez, je sors d'ici. à plus tard
<coco> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-10
<septox> .
<septox> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: la release dit qoui ?
<ongolaBoy> on va finalement commencer dans 18 min
<ongolaBoy> septox: pas facile de tout faire :)
<indy21> septox: hi
 * indy21 dans une netinstall pour la présentation
<indy21> septox: dans le network de ongolaBoy, tt est compliké ici là. :D
<septox> lol
<septox> ah bon hein ?
<septox> il ya du monde
<indy21> pas vraiment .
<indy21> septox : ongolaBoy fait une présentation de IRC
<codd> woaw c est Willy ongolaBoy ?
<codd> la je ne savais pas
<shakatheo> biloa
<codd> indy21:  nous sommes en live sur install party
<codd> indy21:
<shakatheo> indy 21
<codd> indy21:  ns somme en install party
<ongolaBoy> biloa_: je vous ai coupé la parole tout à l'heure :)
<ongolaBoy> exemple d'activités qu'on organisait dans un collège à douala il y a quelques années http://ongola.blogspot.com/2007/08/it-steadily-grows-but-it-grows.html
<septox> lol
 * septox est now devant le irc 
<septox> .
<septox> indy21: ping
<indy21> septox: oui
<septox> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> bcp de discussions pour l'instant
<IzaneFG> Tiens il y a du monde ici :D
<IzaneFG> Hello :)
<ongola2> hi
<jy2014> HELLO
<IzaneFG> Hé! je passe à la télé ici à l'auf :)
 * ongola2 esu un compte de demo
 * codd 
 * ongola2 est en train de sortir
<ongola2> shakatheo: hi
<septox> .
<septox> IzaneFG: tu es a la tele ?
<septox> quelqu'un a une webcam , micro et audio sur sa machine ?
<IzaneFG> septox: lol
<IzaneFG> l'irc était visible sur le vidéo projecteur :)
<IzaneFG> c'est ma part de télé là-bas non :)
<septox> ah ok
<septox> .
<ongola2> solution libre de vidéoconférence basée sur xmpp https://meet.jit.si/
<ongola2> il faut un navigateur qui supporte html5
<ongola2> donc pour nous chromium
<ongola2> pour firefox ça arrive bientôt :)
<codd> chromium est installer par defaut sur Emmabuntus2
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> Emmabuntus... Ubuntu de Emma? :-/
 * septox is testing meet.jit.si now : very great 
<ongolaBoy> https://meet.jit.si/6tcvolvfltathuxr pour me rejoindre
<ongolaBoy> septox: utilise mon lien
<septox> ok
<jy2014> very great but no camera on my pc
<septox> that is no a matter jy2014 since you can just talk (audio)
<ongolaBoy> septox: tu m'entends ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: me voit ?
<codd> je n arrive pas a me connecter
<septox> ongolaBoy: non je ne t'entends pas
<ongolaBoy> et tu me vois ?
<septox> ongolaBoy: une fenetre noir
<IzaneFG> lol
<IzaneFG> septox: on est deux :-/
<ongolaBoy> bon .. ben .. en tout cas c'est encore à titre expérimental :)
<septox> ah ok
<septox> j'ecoute now
<septox> qui veut l'argent ?
<septox> lol
<septox> cool
<septox> le son s'entrecoupe mais je crois que c'est une question de config
<septox> j'entends bien certaine voix
<septox> s
<swellep> Hein ? L'argent ?
<septox> lol
<indy21>  /me propose qu'on essaye appear.in
<septox> http://appear.in n'est pas open source, mais yep on pourra essayer
<indy21> vous pouvez aller sur : https://appear.in/ubucm
<septox> .
 * indy21 et septox déja appear.in
<indy21> septox: bcp de pertubations de notre côté.
<indy21> le réseau de camtel. tchiéééé!!!!
<septox> je constate
<septox> j'ai pas d'instruments de mesure de la connecxion, de facon subjective, jit.si est plus rapide que apper.in et peut faire le screen sharing (partage d#ecran), collaboration sur le mm document
<septox> anyway a observer coe tool
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAC/Yaound%C3%A9/Configuration/Afripedia si la config d'afripedia vous intéresse
<IzaneFG> Recycler une cassette audio pour protéger un Raspberry Pi -> http://korben.info/recycler-cassette-audio-proteger-raspberry-pi.html :-)
<ongolaBoy> arnaud vient de présenter à nouveau le projet repTower
<septox> .
<septox> le projet repTower est a quel niveau ? des avancees
<septox> les inofs manquent sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: adrahon s'est proposé pour envoyer un raspberrypi
<septox> uhmm je demande parceque aux derniers infos il y aun ebte qui voulait sponsoriser
<septox> si on les raspberry c'est bien
<ongolaBoy> oui mais pour ce cas là, le raspberryPi n'est pas encore arrivé à bon port :)
<septox> je me proposais de relancer les gars/gens qui contribuaient pour les CDs
<septox> oui oui je comprends
<septox> ok
 * septox est entrain de passer a la 14.04 sur son systeme principal 
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> reconnexion depuis une autre adresse :)
<ongolaBoy> septox: je ne sais pas ce qui était ma dernière intervention :)
<ongolaBoy> pour info pour les autres depuis http://miroir.cm.auf.org/video/ vous pouvez récupérer quelques ressources de iletaitunefoisinternet.fr
<ongolaBoy> je vais supprimer ce dossier tout à l'heure
<IzaneFG> euye:
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> Bon, j'ai déjà des copies. :D
<IzaneFG> .
<ongolaBoy> :)
<indy21> Fin de la release Party
<indy21> merci à tous d'être venus
<indy21> Rendez-vous en Juin.
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-04
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: salut.. on remettra en route le miroir en fin de journée au plus tard
<ongolaBoy> nous résolvons progressivment les soucis avec notre switch central
<saoungoumi> bien recu
<ongolaBoy> miroir en ligne
<saoungoumi> link
<saoungoumi> ongola est là
<saoungoumi> donne moi le lien pour partager  des log là
<saoungoumi> sur irc
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/
<saoungoumi> je suppose
<saoungoumi> besoin d'explication sur cette affichage
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/171305/
<saoungoumi> j'ai bien fait un
<saoungoumi> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<saoungoumi> mais le recsultat est ceque vous avez sur ce paste
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi:  ressource de bloc de clef « /home/miroir/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg » : erreur d'ouverture de fichier
<ongolaBoy> est-ce bien le bon utilisateur qui a les droit sur le dossier .gnupg et ainsi que les fichiers en dessous ?
<saoungoumi> je suis sur l'arborescence du user miroir
<ongolaBoy> et c'est l'utilisateur «miroir» qui va chercher la clé ?
<saoungoumi> n'aurait-il pas les droit sur certains de ses fichiers
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> 40976EAF437D05B5 n'est pas 1 clé
<ongolaBoy> les numéros des clés se trouvent sur ces lignes Signature faite le dim. 03 mai 2015 02:08:56 CEST avec la clef RSA d'identifiant C0B21F3
<ongolaBoy> ici C0B21F32 par exemple
<ongolaBoy> c'est elle que tu dois récupérfer sur le serveur hkp
<saoungoumi>  gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C0B21F32
<saoungoumi> gpg: demande de la clef C0B21F32 sur le serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com
<saoungoumi> gpg: clef C0B21F32 : clef publique « Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> » importée
<saoungoumi> gpg: aucune clef de confiance ultime n'a été trouvée
<ongolaBoy> oui mais il y a une autre ligne en plus normalement
<ongolaBoy> et dans le dossier .gnupg il doit y avoir une mise à jour d'un ou de plusieurs fichiers
<ongolaBoy> sinon comme je disais le miroir du bureau est de nouveau en ligne à  l'adresse habituelle
<saoungoumi> gpg:       Quantité totale traitée : 1
<saoungoumi> gpg:                     importées : 1  (RSA: 1)
<saoungoumi> donc si je l'utilise je n'aurais pas ce problème de clé??
<saoungoumi> normalement si j'essai de reimporter une clé que j'ai des choses
<saoungoumi> avec en plus cette ligne
<saoungoumi> gpg:                 non modifiées : 1
<saoungoumi> cella semble dire dire que la clé est déjà là!!!
<ongolaBoy> oui mais tu as aussi d'autre clé à récupérer
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-06
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2019-05-06
<ongolaBoy> bonjour jay-m :)
